# Will 2 hedgies share a litter box?



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

Or does this fall into the 2 of everything catagory like the food bowls, wheel, home ect... I do know that not all hogs will even use litter pans, but our little girl picked it up so fast I was suprised and I'd like to start training her babies asap in hopes they are just as clever.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I truely have no idea. But I would think it would follow the two of everything in case (even just once) that they don't want to share.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd do two just because its better safe then sorry and that way it may squash any potential fights. Me personally though, I'd be very reluctant to let two hedgies share because of risk of injury. It seems like it would be so easy to get an eye or body injury from the quills even if by accident.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Any of my girls that were caged together would share a litter box, that is if they were both or either litter trained.


----------

